# Animation of Entomology



## Alimination (Sep 9, 2011)

Well being a big Blotted science fan boy (or anything Ron Jarzombek) and a CG artist..

I really really REALLY like the new album art work for Blotted Science's new EP "animation of entomology". Art was by someone named Richard Morley of Morley Arts.







Freaking awesome looking right? It has like that cheesy splatter movie feel.


----------

